# flood light good for growing??



## killersmoke

120w 120v flood light...good for growing 1 plant???


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Not if it's a mercury vapor. The only lights you should use are Fluoros, HPS, MH and LEDs(very expensive).


----------



## killersmoke

exactly....i dont wanna spend millions of dollars just to grow 1 plant,i dunno what mercury vapor is but i can describe this light for you....

it says 120w 120v af GE  appliance 

http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-63849/Detail
^^^^ go here thats exactly what the light is....will it work? it says it puts out 1350 lumens


----------



## bombbudpuffa

120w and 1350 lumens?!? No...this will not work.


----------



## Mutt

wrong spectrum....you want cheap n easy.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5984213
for 1 plant I'd say at least two of those.
They run about 1750 lumens a peice and its only 20 bucks for a 6-pack of em.
then go shop around for a fixture. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2238&highlight=Wally+World+lights+set-up


----------



## killersmoke

it wont even work better then my 1 cfl i got on my plant now????


----------



## killersmoke

mutt thanks but i already have a 6 pack of those lights and only 2 lamps......1 is supporting the 1 cfl i have over my plant now and this other lamp was gonna hold that light i posted but im probly just gonna end up putting a cfl bulb in it if that 1 is worst then 2 cfl's


----------



## Stoney Bud

killersmoke said:
			
		

> 120w 120v flood light...good for growing 1 plant???



I just found the bulb on Sylvania's website. It's an Incandescent Flood light.

No, it will not work.


----------



## killersmoke

thank you,i guess im just gonna have to use this other lamp to hold another 26w cfl...thats 2 cfl's so far if i buy another 2 lamps and make it 4 cfl's it should be an alright grow right??i just dont wanna waist all this time and not get a fair amount of bud i will be happy with a 1/2 ounce think ill get it??


----------

